# EV-200 - Anyone using this?



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

That's one of the SCR (Silicon Controlled Rectifier) units from General Electric. I have EV-1 in my electric forklift. This is like 1980's tech, you don't want to use it in a new project for many reasons (I will go lazy style here). Put it on Ebay, and get yourself an appropriately sized Kelly controller (or Curtis, if you're feeling lucky).


----------



## InovaEE (Aug 26, 2021)

Here is a link for info for that unit you have https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...EQFnoECAMQAQ&usg=AOvVaw2xm09MZOQ52Qlo5xfL7G2Q


----------

